# problème pour relier son Imac à sa TV



## captain59163 (17 Janvier 2010)

Voilà, je voudrais relier mon Imac à mon écran plat LED afin de lire des films! Pour cela j'ai acheté un adaptateur mini display vers dvi, et un cable dvi vers hdmi! jusque là tout fonctionne bien, j'arrive à avoir l'image sur la TV, mais je n'ai pas de son! quel cable faut-il prendre? j'ai essayé un câble prise jack->RCA mais cela ne fonctionne pas...  quelqu'un pourrait-il me venir en aide?


----------



## napalmatt (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, AMHA, tu n'as pas posté ton message dans la meilleure section afin d'avoir le plus de retours ; ici c'est la section Apple TV, mais pas la TV sur Apple, plutôt la boiboite *Apple TV*.

Sinon, pour répondre à ta question, j'ai vu/lu que le mini display n'était pas (encore ? mais bientôt ?) capable de faire transiter du son, mais uniquement de la vidéo. Ca demande confirmation par d'autres utilisateurs qui utilisent cette solution.
Du coup, pour le son, tu n'as a priori pas d'autres moyens que de passer par la sortie son de ton Mac et de la brancher sur des enceintes. Et là ça dépend de ton moniteur et du système d'écoute : si tu as un amplificateur et des enceintes séparées, tu branches ta sortie jack en RCA sur l'ampli, facile. Par contre, si ton système d'écoute est dépendant de ton moniteur, il faut qu'il accepte de te balancer "en même temps" la source vidéo ET la source audio.


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2010)

Pas de son via mini display port (en tous cas par sur ceux équipant les mac actuels, la norme display port à évoluer mais seulement pour les équipements futurs)

En général, sur les TV lcd, tu as une prise HDMI qui accepte le son via des entrées rca ou jack optique ou toshkink (voir la doc de ta tv)


----------

